# will I fail a drug test from taking any supplements?



## FatGuy (Nov 5, 2003)

I was just wondering, since I will be getting a new job over the next few weeks and will have to take a drug test, if theres any substances that will cause a false positive on my test that anyone knows about.   thanks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

Um Fat.  What kind of supplements are we talking about?


----------



## FatGuy (Nov 5, 2003)

protein powders,bcaas,vitamins and noni juice.  no androgens.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

yah the noni is SOOOOOOO gonna out you over 

FG dont you think you should have thought of this first? What do they test you for? 

Unless they are looking for elevated Vitamins your ok dear


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by FatGuy *_
> protein powders,bcaas,vitamins and noni juice.  no androgens.


Your basic supplements won't make you fail.  The only one I've heard of that can cause problems is Hemp Oil.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yah the noni is SOOOOOOO gonna out you over
> 
> FG dont you think you should have thought of this first? What do they test you for?
> ...


----------



## FatGuy (Nov 5, 2003)

i dont take the noni yet.   i just bought it today

they are testing me for drugs (illegal)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

nothing there is illegal INCLUDING HEMP OIL. No one fails if they read labels. Hemp oil that would cause you to fail would be from the USA ONLY. We cannucks cant get anything across the border without having less than .0001% THC.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Hemp oil is not illegal but is does have the potential up causing positive THC levels.  This has been documented on several occasions.


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 5, 2003)

I get tested every quarter. The only comment I get is about the color of my pee. Kinda glows in the dark.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Jodi.

So are you saying that all supplement companies are equal? Just because some companies dont take the time and money to process their product properly doesnt mean they all should get a bad rep. Like i said if you look at the Hemp Products that caused a Positive result, they were all from the USA or brought in illiegally.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Well seeing most of us here live in the US that is where we would get it from doncha think?

Also, everyones body responds differently to different levels.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

I am not really getting what your trying to say.
Hemp Oil can come from Canada but be bought in USA.
Just like we get most products from the USA but we are in Canada.
So your saying that someone would test higher if they took the same amount as someone else?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

You said that most of the time the US Hemp is what tests positive moreso than others.  Well, most of us are in the US so therefore we would probably not be buying Hemp from Canada but from the US.  So, we would test positive moreso than Canadians.  Also, from what I've read our drug tests are more in depth than the Canadians (could be wrong here though).



> So your saying that someone would test higher if they took the same amount as someone else?


Yes, just as ephedrine or any other supplement reacts differently for each individual.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by FatGuy *_
> i dont take the noni yet.   i just bought it today
> 
> they are testing me for drugs (illegal)



They will test you for narcotics.  I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hemp oil is not illegal but is does have the potential up causing positive THC levels.  This has been documented on several occasions.



Poppy seeds too, I forget what it shows up as.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Jodi.
I dont think you know what i am trying to say here.
Kraft PB doesnt come from Mexico but you can buy it there. Therefore its from elsewhere.
Just like alot od Hemp Oil comes from Canada but can be bought in the USA. If you buy Hemp Oil in the USA but is MADE in CANADA then the USA tests it before it comes across the border. However if you buy USA Hemp Oil MADE in USA then it isnt tested to the same degree. 
If you are talking about getting "high" off of Hemp Oil it is impossible unless you drank 4 liters and you would really only get sick.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Poppy Seeds and Hemp is not Heroin or Marijuana People


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Poppy seeds show up as Opium.  Too bad it doesn't give the effect of opium when you eat them 

J'Bo, I understand perfectly what your saying AND what I'm saying is that most likely our Hemp Oil was bought and made here in the US not Canada.  I think you may be a bit confused as to what I'm saying.  Also,  you won't get high but it can raise your THC levels even in small quantities.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes i do understand what your saying. Although we sell our Canadian product all over the states and so i know that it is available there.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 5, 2003)

J'Bo, perhaps you're a bit misinformed, but Poppy seeds WILL in fact show up as opiates for drug tests if eaten within 8 hours of your drug test...

http://www.someblogs.com/4kidsmomndad/archives/000190.html

As far as Hemp Oil... it would be in fact the THC that would disqualify you for a drug test for marijuana... cuz they don't test for Marijuana... they test for THC... therefore any hemp oil that contains enough THC could fail you... as far as testing that... I bet you anything no thorough testing has been done on the issue of hemp oil so hard to speculate...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

So long as they only test our pee and not our hair we should be good to go


----------



## Fade (Nov 5, 2003)

The only one I know of that'll put you at risk is ephedrine HCL.

It can show as an amphetamine.

I don't believe that herbal version will though.


----------

